Ask HN: What makes a programming language fast? - calderarrow
======
Bostonian
One factor is time spent on optimizing the compiler or interpreter. In
addition to having its own free Python distribution, Intel produces C++ and
Fortran compilers. Although it charges for those compilers, I think the main
reason it has created them, even though gcc exists, is to increase peformance
on its hardware.

------
mytailorisrich
\- Whether it is compiled or interpreted

\- How abstract it is / what 'advanced' features it provides

\- The compiler

~~~
Bostonian
Can one use the many advanced features of C++ without incurring a speed
penalty compared to C?

